# tattooed?



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Did any one else's chi get a rad belly tattoo when she got spayed?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hehehe :lol: How is she feeling?


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness.. It's beautiful O_O 

Josie didn't get one! You're lucky


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Her belly looks good, they could have at least made it a butterfly.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Pixie got spayed about 4 months ago. Its healed now. I didnt even know she was tattooed until like a week after she got spayed. I had thought it was her stitches at first but when I noticed it was on her skin, I called the vet to ask what was going on and they told me they tattoo all their spayed dogs so that way everyone knows that dog has been fixed. Its a great idea! I dont mind it, I think its pretty cool. Its a bright neon blue/green color. I do wish they would have made it into a little design though like a heart or butterfly lol


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our vet does that also for spayed females. They say it is not as easy to distinguish a female is spayed as it is a male is neutered. It is great for boarding type facilities because they can tell that it is safe to have females and males outdoors together.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Coming from the shelter world, I wish all vets did this! It is the easiest way to tell if a female has been spayed. I've also seen some shelter groups who put a small line next to the boys' scrotums. It differentiates neutered boys from those with retained testicles.
Personally, I think the little line is cute. It makes the girls look like tough chicks! Lol. And it's a pretty color, too! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I would likely have a fit if they did that without telling me up front. They should at least let owners know what to expect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux didn't get ink like her mommy has, I kind of wish they had though its a great idea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I think that's a great idea, although I would like to be told about it first. When you posted a photo of pixie a while back I remember seeing that little blue dot and I thought it was skin marker for surgery and wondered why it hadn't been washed off, lol it's a good job you didn't try  x


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

As far as I know, this isn't done in the UK (somebody correct me if I'm wrong), but I think it's a pretty good idea. I agree there should be a choice of design, though: may you could have a book of designs to choose from when you drop your dog off at the surgery, like in a tattoo parlour? And why should the boys be left out? I'm going to ask for 'MUM' inside a heart for Frodo when he goes to be neutered....


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I understand the purpose behind this, but I would be very upset if my dog came home with a tattoo especially if I wasn't told beforehand! If I had a choice I wouldn't want one. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My moms old girl Lilly came from the humane society. She was spayed prior to coming home. She's over 12 years old now, she was spayed before microchips were common. Back then, they humane society would tattoo the dogs "ID number" on their stomach during spay/neuter. That was so if the dog was ever lost or brought back it could be identified. And the numbers all started with an S or an N for spayed or neutered. They told us before hand though and we knew they were doing so. It was their system of identification back then. I would have been upset if she just came home from her spay with a tattoo! Anyhow, Lilly is old now and the tattoo is still there, a marker of her humble beginnings lol. Toby doesn't have one, he's a boy so it's easy to tell he's neutered and he has a microchip. 

I had a friend recently adopt from animal control. She had to leave the three year old dog at the shelter to get spayed the next day. The shelter vet put her under anesthesia and shaved her belly. After she was shaved, the shelter vet noticed what looked like a spay scar. So she immediately reversed the anesthesia and called my friend. She said it likely was a spay scar, but they couldn't be 100% sure since the dogs history was unknown. Basically the vet said to wait and see and if the dog never came into heat, she was spayed. Not the best system in my opinion. Maybe a tattoo like that is better. A sure fire way to know if you don't know a females history. But as an owner, you should have been informed. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep, Zero got a little green dot beside his.... "man part".... so that if in doubt, people will know he's been neutered. We had him done at the OSPCA. I have a friend in the states that had her Chi' spayed at the SPCA and her little girl got a green line. I think it's a great idea. I'm pretty sure his after care forms mentioned the tattoo, so we knew what it was for.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

So true, this is great.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Im not about it one bit actually. I think its a good idea as well. I was just confused at first, thats all.


----------

